# Die Kehrseite des "Handelns von Instanzdrops"



## Venom- (8. September 2009)

Ja wie man dem Titel schon entnimmt ist dies ein " Ich bin so arm dran"- oder auch Mimimithread. Wer also keine Lust auf einen weiteren dieser lustigen aber manchmal auch nervenfiletierender Themen ( weil jder 2te Thread ähnlich klingt) lesen wollt, dann hört hier direkt auf zu lesen und geht mal nach Draußen...fahrt Fahrrad oder geht mit eurer Freundin essen. Euer Gehirn spätestens aber euer Magen wird es euch danken wenn ihr diesen Thread auslast.

Um nun auf den Punkt zu kommen: Mir ist folgendes seit der Einführung des Handelns von Instantzdrops aufgefallen:

Es ist zwar eine schöne Art Missverständnisse Marke " Ups da hab ich mich verklickt" oder " Ich dachte Schurken können Platte tragen wenn ich ne 100 würfel" zu berichtigen aber auch eine gern genutzes Mittel um einzelne Gruppenmitglieder um ihren Loot zu bringen.

Folgende Situation ist mir passiert( ja hier fängt das geweine an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

Es ist Dienstag. Ich schleppe mich nach einem langen Arbeitstag vor den Pc um etwas abzuschalten und meinen vor ca. 3 Tagen 80 gewordenen Priester zu equippen. Ich gehe also foller Vorfreude auf etwägigen Loot in die Gruppensuche...Treffer PDC heroisch nurnoch 1 dd gesucht. Ich joine...warte erstmal noch ca. 30 Minuten auf den in der Gruppe der "mal eben AFK" musste bis es endlich los geht. Da ich nun an meinem Gear viel verändern möchte hoffe ich als Priester natürlich auf 2 Dinge die in PDC droppen können: den Kolben von Eadric und den Dolch( für dd bis mein Healgear passt) vom Ritter.
Nachdem mich nun bei Eadric 2 Plattenitems höhnisch aus dem Bildschirm anlächelten und ich leicht gefrustet in den letzten Kampf ging wurden dann doch meine Gebete erhört. Der Dolch droppt!!!! Ich schaue zu meinen Gruppenmitglieder herüber ( einem Krieger, einem Schamanen einem Druiden und einem Magier) alle haben sie entweder den Kolben von Eadric oder ( in diesem Falle der Mage) bereits eine epische Waffe aus Naxx.
ICh freue mich schon sehnsüchtig darauf endlich meinen Accountgebundenen Stab auf der Bank verotten zu lassen, drücke auf bedarf und....alle anderen machen dies auch , einschließlich dem Krieger......erst jetzt fällt mir auf, dass sie alle der selben Gilde angehören... natürlich gewinnt der Schamane und gibt den Dolch dem Magier. Ich werde gekickt.

Was haltet ihr also von dieser Option Items aus Instanzen neu zu verteilen? Ist euch Ähnliches wiederfahren? Wenn ja lasst euch hier aus :


So Long  

Venom


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Also 1st mal sag ich dafür nen neuen fred aufzumachen ist unnötig...(finde ich)


Aber so gesehn ist dass eine schweinerei.....du brauchst es und alle drücken bedarf....aber machen kannst nun auch nix mehr......ich hoffe du hast die mal gleich alle auf igno gesetzt den sowas....ne echt item geilheit nervt ohoo lila ich will auch wenn der dumme(priester in deinem fall) ne die waffe eher gebrauchen könnte mir bringt der immerhin 2 zm mehr.....ne sowas auf igno und gut ist.......Sry um die waffe hoffe er dropt nochmal für dich...



Mfg Edou

Edith: FIRST!!!!^^ (sry musste sein XD)

Edith2:Aso zu dem neuen lootverteilung ist eigentlich gut dass erspart dass ticket aber in deinem fall war es nicht gut und nein mir ist es (zum glück!!!!) noch nicht passiert


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

Und was hat das jetzt mit der tauschmöglichkeit zu tun? Sie können auch Plündermeister machen und Du hast genau das Nachsehen.

Problem sind die Spieler, nicht die Spielmechanik.

Am besten bringt Blizzard NPC Gruppen. Dann muss man sich nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern abegeben. Wäre doch perfekt, oder?


----------



## Willtaker (9. September 2009)

richtig böse sowas. andererseits kann es auch was gutes haben, wenn man mit ner gilde mitgeht. aber in dem fall: igno und erstmal schön in dalaran flamen^^


----------



## Gott92 (9. September 2009)

Hmmmm ganz miese Vorstellung ... 
Also ansich finde ich die Neuverteilung ganz nett .. aber es gibt bei allem einen Haken
Mein Beileid :S


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der tauschmöglichkeit zu tun? Sie können auch Plündermeister machen und Du hast genau das Nachsehen.
> 
> Problem sind die Spieler, nicht die Spielmechanik.





Sobald ich gesehn hätte plündermeister...hätte ich gefragt was dass solle und bei einer dummen antwort hätte ich die grp verlassen.^^


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Wenn man PM bei unbekannten hat kann man in vielen Fällen getrost gehn...


----------



## Skyler93 (9. September 2009)

Jao einfach Handel zuspammen das die und die leute von der gilde dies und das tun, wenn dich einer anschreibt mit "Wen interessiert?" einfach nicht lesen^^ 
weil die richtig guten leute, gehen garnit mir RNDs heros, aber wenn sies doch müssen und sie erinnern sich dran, dann wird halt mal schnell group leave gemacht, das hatt ich zumindest gemacht bei 60er zeiten bei nen ninjalooter für UBRS.....^^ naja hab dazu gebracht das er aus grp gekickt wurde aber egal wie gesagt SPAMMFLAME ftw
aber nicht in foren plz xDD


EDIT
Das war keine Aufforderung zum Spammen!xD


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

dass mit dem handelschannel zuflamen würd ich lassen es schadet deinem ruf (also bei anderen spielern lol) und es kann ein ticket zur folge tragen und wenn die dich im handelschanel zu flamen Ticköööt


----------



## Atomhamster (9. September 2009)

Also ich finde es ganz praktisch- 
hab letztes mal auch auf nen ring gewürfelt den ich schon hatte- hab gewonnen
aber konnte ihn danach ganz lässig dem 2. plätzierten zuschieben, also ich finde die
änderung sehr vorteilhaft!

Was deinen fall betrifft: Find ich ne Sauerei von denen, aber sowas kommt leider vor.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Jao einfach Handel zuspammen das die und die leute von der gilde dies und das tun



Bester Weg um auf ignore zu landen.


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bester Weg um auf ignore zu landen.




Jupp lasst dass sein!!! dass ist unnötig aufregung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. September 2009)

@Tikume: In diesem Fall muss ich widersprechen, zumindest halb. 

Klar sind die Spieler das Problem, aber in diesem Fall wurde die Spielmechanik ausgenutzt und vielleicht sollte man sich sowas für solche Fälle überlegen.


@TE: Die Gilde würde ich direkt mal auf Ignore setzen, wurde ja anscheinend gemeinsame Sache gemacht.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Klar sind die Spieler das Problem, aber in diesem Fall wurde die Spielmechanik ausgenutzt und vielleicht sollte man sich sowas für solche Fälle überlegen.



Nein, das Ganze ist schon reglementiert genug. Soll Blizzard GMS einstellen die die Lootverteilung übernehmen?

Das lustige ist dass es in alten Spielen wo es keine Optionen wie Bedarf und Gier gab es weitaus weniger Streit ums Loot gab. Ich finde die Spieler müssen auch selbst Verantwortung übernehmen für Ihre Handlungen und man muss auch damit umgehen können wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie man sich selbst das wünscht.

Mal abgesehn davon halte ich das oben beschriebene für einen Einzelfall.


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Fremde Gilden sind leider wie betrunkene Fussballfans, du mußt ja nicht im selben Abteil fahren...


----------



## Zurrak (9. September 2009)

Irgendwann gibts gar keine Gegenstände mehr in Instanzen, sondern nur noch Marken und dann bekommt jeder eine und für 3 oder 5 Stück, kann man sich dann das eigentlich sonst gedroppte Item beim Händler holen. Da gibts keine Unstimmigkeiten mehr.


----------



## madmurdock (9. September 2009)

Wenn du nun recht gut equip gewesen wärst, hätte ich deinen Ärger nachvollziehen können. So aber wars von beiden Seiten Scheisse. Einmal von dir mit Questgear mitleechen zu wollen und zum anderen von der Gilde ALLE auf das Item zu würfeln, damit einer von denen N Sidegrade kriegt.


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Evtl. kommt dann der Ninja-Kick vor dem Bossloot...

Keine Marken für sog. gimps und EQ Check vor der Nordbank wieder gefürchtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Magic (9. September 2009)

da bist an die falschen leutegeraten..... solche assis gibts immer


----------



## Deadwool (9. September 2009)

Das ist echt low. Da würde ich mich glaub auch ein klein wenig ärgern.


----------



## lordxanatos (9. September 2009)

mal davon abgesehen, dass ich das ganze ne schweinerei finde ist es vorallem so das ich es ein bisschen blöd finde das dadurch items verkaufbar werden, vorher konnte man ein item was man nicht erwürfelt hatte nur schwer dem eigentlichen gewinner rausreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt ist es aber so das ich jedem obsi raid sobald die tasche verteilt ist erstmal die gebote losgehen, zugegeben ich biete teilweise mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verkauft wurd sie noch nie, aber die möglichkeit ist da
und das finde ich zwar einerseits ganz praktisch, archa25 das mount z.B. zu "kaufen" aber andererseits auch iwie mies

mfg lordxanatos


----------



## kthxbye (9. September 2009)

Tikume hat recht:

Ohne diese Tauschmöglichkeit hätte genauso PM eingestellt werden können. (Ja, hättest meckern und leaven können.. ID wär trotzdem fürn Arsch gewesen und den Dolch hättest genauso wenig).
Ohne die Tauschmöglichkeit hätten sie auch einfach (ich glaub das würde gehen) ein Ticket schreiben können...:

Warri: 
"Hi, waren grad in PDK und der Dolch ist gedropt, ausversehen habe ich auf Bedarf geklickt, obwohl mein Gildenkollege schon dutzende male nur wegen dem in der Instanz war." 
Oder so ähnlich..., schätz ma der GM hätte das auch zurückgetauscht.

Kurzum:


Tikume schrieb:


> Problem sind die Spieler, nicht die Spielmechanik.




Zum Flamen im Handelschat:

Wenn mehrere Leute anfangen, Spieler xyz als Ninja zu beschuldigen, dann nehme ich das durchaus ernst.
Bei einzelnen kann es sich durchaus um einen Spaß handeln, aber wenn ihn 2 Leute beschuldigen und weitere 6 es bestätigen, dann wird da schon was dran sein.

Ich find das völlig in Ordnung, solang daraus kein endloses gespame wird.. (10min lang kommt alle 3sek die Nachricht "XYZ IS EIN NINJA!!!!!! ACHTUNG ACHTUNG XYZ NINJAT!!!!")

mfg


Edit:

Das Verkaufen von Items gab es auch schon immer...
Durch die Handelsfunktion bleiben den GMs nur Zeit mit unmengen Ticketarbeit erspart, die sie wiederum in wichtigere Tickets investieren können.

mfg again


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Pech gehabt. So leute werden dir Random immer wieder unterkommen. Morgen nochmal rein und hoffen dass der Dolch wieder droppt und ihn diesmal gewinnst.


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Wenn PM in der Inze uzmgestellt wird sofort gehn, wenn PM zu Anfang besteht sofort gehn...

Handelbare Items sind nicht das Problem (imo), sondern eher Lootwahrscheinlichkeiten sichern (4/5 statt 1/5...).

In Randomraids wird von ausrichtenden Gilden oft genug für "ihren Raid! entschieden, egal was die Würfel sagen, da ist das Prob etwas anders gelagert.

Wenns PDC nohero war: Gleich nächste Grp weiterfarmen.

Bei Hero in Zukunft auf die Member der Gilde verzichten, falls es Diskussionen gibt, mit einem andern Gildenmitglied besprechen...

Einige reagieren auch auf schwarze Schafe in ihrer Gilde!


----------



## Rasgaar (9. September 2009)

grad mal 3 Tage 80 und schon HCs gehen? Wahrscheinlich hast du in etwa soviel Schaden gemacht wie der Tank und drum hat die Gruppe dich für nicht Loottauglich befunden...
Auch eine Variante die ich mit einbeziehen würde. Nicht das es fair ist, aber hab ich auch schon erlebt... nicht bei mir selber, ich tanke meistens. Aber zugegeben: ich rege mich auch tierisch auf wenn ich plötzlich nen frisch 80er lowbob durch ne HC ziehen muss...


----------



## TheGui (9. September 2009)

*naja aus sicht der Gilde wars wohl so.*

Sie gehen zum Xten mal diese instanz weil eben der Mage noch dringend den Dolch braucht.

Sie sehen, WTF... son Erbstück ausgerüstetter Twink von was weis ich wem den Wir Ziehen damitt er an Equip kommt!

...

Es dropt der heiß ersehnte Dolch den die Gilde warscheinlich die letzten IDs an Naps unter 2K DPS gehen gesehen hatt.

Der mage jubelt im TS und gibt nervös von sich "Mist jetz macht sicher der kack Twink bedarf >_>"

Was macht eine Gilde in dem Fall?

...Sie versuchen sicher zu gehen das eben IHR member an das Item komt weshalb sie schon Stunden in dieser Instanz verbracht haben.

Du wurdest eh nur gezogen, sei froh das mittdurftest!

*Das war jetzt aus sicht der Gilde geschrieben! *


----------



## Düstermond (9. September 2009)

Das gabs früher mit dem Plündermeister auch schon, nur lässt es sich nun nicht mehr durch abschalten des Plündermeisters unterbinden. 
Mir ist auch schon passiert das mich der Heiler und später auch dessen Gilde wegen eben diesem Dolch per /w und per Post belästigt haben weil der Heiler "ja mal Shadow testen wollte und ne Waffe braucht". Gut, mein Charakter war "nur" ein Twink, aber ein reiner Caster-DD.



TheGui schrieb:


> Du wurdest eh nur gezogen, sei froh das mittdurftest!



Erklärst du mir wie man denn als neuer Spieler an Equipt rankommen soll, wenn nicht alles was nicht "Fuhl roxx4 T8.502 min 6k dps ayayaya" gleich deiner Meinung nach gezogen wird?
Nur soviel: PdC heroic schafft man locker mit frischen 80er Charakter und zwar mit 5(!) frischen 80er Charakteren. Es darf nur kein Schwachkopf dabei sein.


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> grad mal 3 Tage 80 und schon HCs gehen? Wahrscheinlich hast du in etwa soviel Schaden gemacht wie der Tank und drum hat die Gruppe dich für nicht Loottauglich befunden...




Wo sonst hin als frisch 80er?!


----------



## Locaros (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bester Weg um auf ignore zu landen.



Hm, .. als DD, wie der TE scheinbar ist, vielleicht, aber ich hab nen Bäumchen, ... und bei dem momentanen Heilermangel, bzw beim Mangel an Leuten, die Heal als Mainspecc und net nur als second haben, und das nur als Notnagel mit daraus entsprechendem "Skill" nutzen, is die Zahl derer, die mich auf Ignore setzen würden, relativ gering ^^


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Wenn die Gilde allen Loot intern braucht, darf sie auch nur intern gehn.

Das heißt dann null DPS dazu, wenns nur 4 sind, evtl Buffs etc weniger und und und...
Von der zusätzlichen Zeit ganz zu schweigen.

Kenne viele Gilden mit Membern die full DPS schwer an 2k DPS zu kämpfen haben, leider haben auch diese ständig hohen Itemneed, da Movement nicht dropped.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. September 2009)

Locaros schrieb:


> Hm, .. als DD, wie der TE scheinbar ist, vielleicht, aber ich hab nen Bäumchen, ... und bei dem momentanen Heilermangel, bzw beim Mangel an Leuten, die Heal als Mainspecc und net nur als second haben, und das nur als Notnagel mit daraus entsprechendem "Skill" nutzen, is die Zahl derer, die mich auf Ignore setzen würden, relativ gering ^^



Achso, die Leute fragen dich erstmal ob du Heiler bist bevor sie dich auf Ignore setzen? Auf welchem Realm bist du?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, das Ganze ist schon reglementiert genug. Soll Blizzard GMS einstellen die die Lootverteilung übernehmen?
> 
> Das lustige ist dass es in alten Spielen wo es keine Optionen wie Bedarf und Gier gab es weitaus weniger Streit ums Loot gab. Ich finde die Spieler müssen auch selbst Verantwortung übernehmen für Ihre Handlungen und man muss auch damit umgehen können wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie man sich selbst das wünscht.
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon halte ich das oben beschriebene für einen Einzelfall.



Auch wieder wahr. Aber wenn sich sowas einmal rumsprich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE: Ticket schreiben, vllt bringts etwas.


----------



## TheGui (9. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Erklärst du mir wie man denn als neuer Spieler an Equipt rankommen soll, wenn nicht alles was nicht "Fuhl roxx4 T8.502 min 6k dps ayayaya" gleich deiner Meinung nach gezogen wird?


Das war aus sicht der GIlde geschrieben >_>

BTW wär ne lösung PdC nonhero zu gehen... wurde als ich frisch 80 wurde mitt meinem twink auch ungern Hero mitgenommen... dafür 3-8x am Tag nonhero gewesen ^_^


----------



## EisblockError (9. September 2009)

Willtaker schrieb:


> richtig böse sowas. andererseits kann es auch was gutes haben, wenn man mit ner gilde mitgeht. aber in dem fall: igno und erstmal schön in dalaran flamen^^



Jo, da sollte man schon vorher drauf achten ob die alle in der selben Gilde sind


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Glaube nicht dass es was bringt nen Ticket zu schreiben. Denke der GM wird nur sagen: 

"Tja Pech gehabt, hat dich ja keiner gezwungen mit denen zu gehen. Hört sich böse an ist aber so. Kann ich sonst noch etwas für dich tun?"


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. September 2009)

Eine Lösung wäre es, die Neuverteilung nur bei Raids zu ermöglichen. Also auch nur bei diesen Items. 5er Grp sind bei solchen Aktionen eher anfälliger.


----------



## legammler (9. September 2009)

is doch egal
hast ja wenigstens ep bei dem run bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Ep wofür auf 80?! Höchstens Ruf mit Wappenrock aber EP?!


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Das mit der Gildensicht ist leider oft etwas verzerrt...

Da hat man nen gutabgestimmten 10er und die 25er Luschentruppe macht Serverweit einen auf Prospieler, ob sie nu im Feuer stehn sollte das Gear ja irgendwann kaschieren.

Mir sind gepflegte twinks lieber als versockelte, verskillte, flamende Mains, die sich was rausnehmen wollen und im Zweifel die langjährige Arbeit am Gildenaufbau einiger Leute wieder in den Dreck ziehn.


----------



## legammler (9. September 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Ep wofür auf 80?! Höchstens Ruf mit Wappenrock aber EP?!


omfg xD dicker fail wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.- ich glaub da kann jemand nicht die mimick aus smilys lesen ...


----------



## Panaku (9. September 2009)

also ich finde den trick 1a, aber natürlich nur um zu verhindern das irgendwelche feral-druiden die irgendwann mal tanken wollen dem richtigen tank das zeug wegwürfeln, dann würfeln halt die 3 leute aus der gilde/fl mit um gegen den "ich-bin-ja-eigentlich-tank-dd" zu gewinnen. aber wenn es um etwas geht auf das beide wirklich need haben dann ist es nicht in ordnung


----------



## Orgoron (9. September 2009)

BTW es is ne frechheit mit nem vor 3 Tagen 80 gewordenen Prister PDC Hero zu gehn und sich da durschleifen zu lassen das wird wohl der Grund gewesen sein


----------



## madmurdock (9. September 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Wo sonst hin als frisch 80er?!



Es gibt da die Möglichkeit PDC _________*NON HERO*__________ und diverse andere nicht all zu schwere Hero Inis wie Burg, Feste, Nexus etc besuchen zu können. Ich würde mich auch nie erdreisten mit Questgear diese Ini auf dem heroischen Modus zu besuchen (es sei denn es ist gildenintern).

Ich gehe dann immer vom folgenden Standpunkt aus. Wäre die Gruppe in der Lage die Ini erfolgreich zu absolvieren, wenn JEDER mein Equip hätte? Wenn ich dann eindeutig zu der Antwort komme, dass dies nie und nimmer möglich sei, würde ich mich dann doch hüten auch noch Ansprüche auf Items zu stellen, die auf dem Niveau von U10 liegen.


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Es gibt da die Möglichkeit PDC _________*NON HERO*__________ und diverse andere nicht all zu schwere Hero Inis wie Burg, Feste, Nexus etc besuchen zu können. Ich würde mich auch nie erdreisten mit Questgear diese Ini auf dem heroischen Modus zu besuchen (es sei denn es ist gildenintern).




Questgear reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig für Heros aus, um sich Equip für Raids zu sammeln.


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Skill > Equip... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silanas (9. September 2009)

Ziemlich ungeschickt, so etwas im Flame Forum überhaut zu posten, mein Lieber.

Mir war das von Anfang an klar, das Kumpels untereinander zusammen spielen, würfeln und dann das Item dem in die Hand drücken, den sie am meisten lieb haben oder der es am meisten braucht.

Wie gesagt, ungeschickt, das hier zu posten, denn nun werden sich noch mehr Kumpels finden, die genau den gleichen shice abziehen.

/bow


----------



## Orgoron (9. September 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Questgear reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig für Heros aus, um sich Equip für Raids zu sammeln.




Für "normale" Heros villeicht aber nich für PDC da droppt zeug auf Ulduarniveau dafür haben sich andere ganz schön den Hintern aufgerissen und PDC Hero is auch nen zacken schärfer allerdings merkt man das duch Fullepic bei den Leuten die da reingehören nicht so.

Im Prinziep is er nur ein Trittbrettfahrer der die anderen ausnutzt wenn der Tank oder der Heiler solches Eqip hätten würds eng werden das wird mit Epics schon oft echt kanpp.


----------



## Pristus (9. September 2009)

Ja, das was die da mit dir abgezogen haben ist in meinen Augen schlicht und ergreifend Betrug. Jedoch hat diese Gilde sich laut Blizz Bestimmungen korrekt verhalten weil ja jeder würfeln konnte, da ist auch nix per GM zu machen, soviel dazu.

Du bist seit 3 Tagen 80 und du glaubst echt, dass du dich in PDC HERO mal eben so equippen kannst ? Item level 219 droppt normalerweise in Ulduar 10er und ich glaube nicht dass eine Random Gruppe, geschweige eine Stamm, jemanden in solch eine Instanz mitnimmt der noch account gebundene Items trägt. Zum equippen gibt es erst mal "normale" heros und Naxx und halt PDC normal.

Als ich es einmal wagte mit meinem 4. 80er (Hunter mit 3 account gebundenen Items) PDC NORMAL zu gehen da wurde ich übelst beschimpft, von wegen shic....causual gamer, lol hast nix mal maximal enchanted, wie kommat du denn in eine Inze. Naja ich habe mir dann von meiner Frau den Lead geben lassen und den flamenden Schurken kurzerhand gekicked und auf igno gesetzt. Mit twinks hat der dann noch ein Weilchen weitergeflamed so dass ich nun bei allen guten Gilden auf igno wäre, etc. Ich habe mich bei dem erfolgreichen Run dann zusätzlich auf all den Leder Loot (ja, Items waren viel besser als meine) freuen können, ich hatte den Schurken durch einen DK ersetzt.

Naja Moral der Geschichte ist halt : Es sind wirklich die Spieler die einem manchmal die Lust an WOW verderben. Merkt es euch für die Zukunft : Die Täter werden immer geschützt (in WOW und im RL) während das Opfer dann noch geflamed werden wird und bei namecalling sogar einen bann riskiert.

Lg
Pristus


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

@Orogon: Und wieder wär mir ein gepflegter Twink lieber als ein Epic-Leech, der jeden Wipe auf den Heiler oder den Equipstand vom Raid schiebt...Und dafür von der gilde noch mit zusatzlichen Free-Epix versorgt wird.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> BTW es is ne frechheit mit nem vor 3 Tagen 80 gewordenen Prister PDC Hero zu gehn und sich da durschleifen zu lassen das wird wohl der Grund gewesen sein



Dann stellt sich jedoch die Frage warum man so jemandem mit nimmt. Wenn mich das Equip interessiert kontrollier ich es vorher. 
Und wenn er gut genug ist mitgenommen zu werden ist er auch gut genug um Loot zu bekommen. Ganz einfach.

Am Ende läuft es aber doch nur darauf hinaus dass es eben Idioten gibt. Ich weiss noch wie bei einem 25er Emalon Raid die Hälfte unter Beschimpfungen den Raid verliess nachdem es tatsächlichjemand wagte zu sagen dass er das erste Mal da ist.
Die verplemperten 30 Minuten hätte ich mir auch zurück gewünscht.


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Für "normale" Heros villeicht aber nich für PDC da droppt zeug auf Ulduarniveau dafür haben sich andere ganz schön den Hintern aufgerissen und PDC Hero is auch nen zacken schärfer allerdings merkt man das duch Fullepic bei den Leuten die da reingehören nicht so.




Ging ja auch um Heroinzen und nicht um PDC HC speziell.


----------



## Orgoron (9. September 2009)

Weils wärscheinlich noch mehr Leute gibt die so gutmütig und blauäugig sind wie ich und erwarten das sich die meisten im Spiel ehrenhaft veralten und sich nich auf Kosten von mir nen schönen Lenz machen und komplett mit Qestgear schafft die Ini vieleicht Ensidia aber kein normaler Spieler. Und in einer Gilde bin ich übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## Silanas (9. September 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> ...
> Ich gehe dann immer vom folgenden Standpunkt aus. Wäre die Gruppe in der Lage die Ini erfolgreich zu absolvieren, wenn JEDER mein Equip hätte? Wenn ich dann eindeutig zu der Antwort komme, dass dies nie und nimmer möglich sei, würde ich mich dann doch hüten auch noch Ansprüche auf Items zu stellen, die auf dem Niveau von U10 liegen.



PdC eröffnet leider die Möglichkeiten ohne sonderliche Umtände oder größeren Aufwand auf Naxx 10 Equip zu kommen. Mit Hero farmen auf einen Stand von T8,5. (Ulduar 25)

Momentane Situation:
Leveln -> mit 78 bis 80 in Pdc normal rennen --> Heros farmen (aber nur vielleicht) --> Klappe im Handelchannel aufreissen.

*schultezuck* Ich habe meine Entcheidung getroffen.


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

@Orgoron: Dann würde ich mir tendeziell Gedanken darüber machen wie du in einer Situation wie der TE reagieren würdest, denn möchtegern Progressgilden haben immer einen exorbitanten Itemneed.

Bei Greddy Goblin haben sie Ulduar 10er mit I-Lv 200 Questgear etc. gemacht, ohne Epicsteine, ohen highend Verzauberungen...
Sie sind oft gewiped, aber haben den Run durchgezogen.

Jaja, normal Ulduar ist kein Hardmode, aber PdC Hero ist auch nicht PdK hero...

Ist auch nicht...


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Jo das war ne Leistung! Und ich behaupte auch, dass auch andere 5 Recken (die nicht bei Ensidia sind) die evtl mit Twinks drin sind auch PDC HC mit Questgear schaffen.


----------



## Vizard (9. September 2009)

Wenn ein Frisch 80iger in meiner Gruppe für PdC Hero landen würde, würde ich ihn Fragen ob er nicht ganz dicht ist und ihn dann kicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein oder eingeschränkter Loot ist für mich da eigentlich nur eine logische Konsequenz bei so einer zumutung.

MfG Vizard


----------



## madmurdock (9. September 2009)

Gott.. und dann wieder die Pros hier wieder, die meinen mit Questgear locker PDC Hero zu clearen... NC.

Zur Info: Am ende teilt der Schwarze Ritter in Phase 3 Hits von über 10k aus. Wenn da halt der Grund - HP - Pool nicht einigermassen hoch ist und die Durchschnitts DPS nur bei 1300 bis 1500 liegt, kriegt den kein Heiler mit 1200 Zaubermacht gegengeheilt...

@ Syrras. Sicher schaffen so was einige Leute, aber bestimmt keine Durchschnittsspieler und davon ist - hab ich mal gehoert - wohl die Mehrheit der Wowler hinzuzurechnen..


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Auch ein Durchschnittsschamane hat Kampfrausch, Tanks sollten ihre CD´s nutzen dürfen, Heilern bleibt das wohl selbst überlassen.

Wenn der Schwarze Ritter die Hits nicht auf den Tank abgibt sind auch hier CD´s fällig, Mage? Eisblock, Schurke? Entrinnen, evtl. Vanish( wobei das am wenigsten ssicher ist...).

landen sie alle auf dem tank, sind auch bei low heilern die oh shit Makros gefragt.
Die müssen sie nicht kaufen, die kann man gratis nachlesen.

Und ich hab schon vorher bemängelt, dass Movement nicht dropped und auch für Icecrown nicht angekündigt wurde.
Free-Epix werden auch dann nicht allen Gilden Hardmodes erlauben.

Wenn man Hardmoder ist und PuGs zum equippen braucht macht man evtl. was falsch.
Wenn amn aber zum gewöhnlichen Raid im Sommer Ersatz sucht und nicht extra einen Trial ausrufen will, sind knackigere Runs manchmal ne gute Quelle.

Ob die Leute im Feuer stehn  kann der Heiler gut sehen, andernfalls machen das die raidmonitoring Addons.


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Gott.. und dann wieder die Pros hier wieder, die meinen mit Questgear locker PDC Hero zu clearen... NC.




Von locker und easygoing hat niemand hier geredet. Es ging lediglich darum ob es möglich ist oder nicht. Und das es nicht jeder Durchschnittsspieler schafft ist auch klar.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2009)

Tipp von mir: Packe diese Kinder auf die Igno und geh nie wieder mit denen Raiden bzw. nimm nie wieder einen in deine Raids mit.
Solche Leute gehören einfach nur ausgepeitscht...


----------



## Seratos (9. September 2009)

Zum Thema PM, wenn derjenige die grp verlässt glaube ich kaum das es die jucken wird, vorallem wenn's um nen dd geht.
DD's gibts wie sand am meer, und die hc's sind außer pdc schon ziehmlich low.
Mache selbst schon hdz4 timed mit 4 leuten.

Btw, was dir passiert ist hätte auch früher passieren können, nur das es da mit gm tickets etc zu aufwändig wäre.

Halt scheiße gelaufen bei dir. Ignore und ende.


----------



## Headsick (9. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tipp von mir: Packe diese Kinder auf die Igno und geh nie wieder mit denen Raiden bzw. nimm nie wieder einen in deine Raids mit.
> Solche Leute gehören einfach nur ausgepeitscht...


Jopp....kannst leider nix machen, wenn sie es so link abziehen wollen, kann man leider nichts dran ändern. Versuch einfach mit netten Leuten zu gehen, die Du irgendwo aufgabelst ( d.h. alle sypathischen Leute ruckzuck auf FL), mit Glück kann man so echt nette Leute kennenlernen, die auch gerne zusammen ein paar Inni-Runden drehen. Ich würde die Leute per Munpropaganda bei meinen freunden auf die Blacklist setzen (und in krasseren Fällen einfach mal nen Gildenmeister informieren, das kann Wunder wirken).
Um Dich vor solchen Idioten zu schützen, kannst wie gesagt, wenig tun. Aber eins vlt. , schau Dich doch mal auf Deinem Server schlau, obs da soetwas wie eine Raidgemeinschaft gibt. Dort lernt man fix viele und ggf. nette^^ Leute kennen, die auch die gleichen Interessen haben, ohne Gilden-und Raidzwängen zu unterliegen.

btw: das System finde ich eig uneingeschränkt gut. Bliz kann nichts für das Verhalten der Spieler, die kann man nicht ändern, alles lilane wird geninjat...von irgendwem...
War letztens auch PDC hero, hab für meinen Mage Twink nen schicken Ring erwürfelt, als dann beim Chef noch der Dolch droppte hab ich den auch erwürfelt und dafür den Ring abgegeben (2x würfeln klingt wahrscheinlich gierig, waren aber mit Freunden drin und ich hatte schon Bedarf angekündigt , aus gleichen Gründen wie der TE^^)
Und bei Archa/kolo Hero wars mit meinem Main das gleiche. Hab da PvP-Armschienen erwürfelt, die schon recht lecker waren, und bei Ema sind dann Handschuhe gedroppt T8,5. Beides bekommen, aber dann Armschienen abgeben und lieber die Handschuhe eingesackt (waren nur 2 Priester im Raid, hab dem anderen die Armschienen gegeben) und alle waren zufrieden.

-MfG-


----------



## Xhubi (9. September 2009)

Dass man direkt so bösartig sein muss, ich hab kein Problem low equippte mit da durch zu ziehen, war immerhin jeder mal low equipt, und dass es jetzt durch pdc hero schneller geht, zumindest für DD's, ist doch schön für sie.
Wenn derjenige jedoch dann anfängt shice zu bauen hört auch bei mir der Spaß auf :>


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Venom- schrieb:


> ICh freue mich schon sehnsüchtig darauf endlich meinen Accountgebundenen Stab auf der Bank verotten zu lassen, drücke auf bedarf und....alle anderen machen dies auch , einschließlich dem Krieger......erst jetzt fällt mir auf, dass sie alle der selben Gilde angehören... natürlich gewinnt der Schamane und gibt den Dolch dem Magier. Ich werde gekickt.



Naja, sowas passiert anscheinend nur leuten die schon vor dem Raid und Instanz nur loot vor den Augen haben ... auschliesslich loot und der Rest scheint egal zu sein. 

Ich sag mal so, sei froh das du da mit deinem erbstücktwink überhaupt mit durftest. 1200dps Accountgebundener Shadow in Pdc hero, sorry bleib mal realistisch und freu dich über die marken und übertreib deine Materialgeilheit nicht. Natürlich ist es aus deiner Sicht sicher keine feine Art aber mich freut es zu lesen das es anscheinend noch Gilden gibt die zusammenhalten. 

cu


----------



## Trorg (9. September 2009)

Höre auf dem Zirkel dauernd von solchen Aktionen.
Ist halt ein grossteil wer WOW Spieler so, entweder flamen oder bescheissen sie.
Wo viele Spieler sind sind halt auch viele Idioten.
Leute auf Igno stellen, vieleicht noch n "netten" Brief an den Gildenchef und hoffen das einer aus der Gilde mal auf dich angewiesen ist und dann mit einer genugtuung "Nein" sagen kannst.


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Questgear reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig für Heros aus, um sich Equip für Raids zu sammeln.



Wenn du es schafst mit deinem questqear heiler einen questgear tank durch pdc hero zu heilen stell ich für dich in Rom ein Denkmal auf und lackier dir die Nägel.


----------



## BleaKill (9. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Wenn du es schafst mit deinem questqear heiler einen questgear tank durch pdc hero zu heilen stell ich für dich in Rom ein Denkmal auf und lackier dir die Nägel.



Der post bezieht sich allgemein auf HEROS! Trotzdem ist PDC HC auch möglich bei sehr guten Spielern.


----------



## Trorg (9. September 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Der post bezieht sich allgemein auf HEROS! Trotzdem ist PDC HC auch möglich bei sehr guten Spielern.



Ah ja und die Spieler sollten am besten alle ^^^^^über seinen Buchstaben haben, damit sie imba rüberkommen.
wird eigentlich ô wie ein ö ausgesprochen?


PDC hero mit frischen 80ger und Questitems....
Vergiss es.
Klaro ist skill wichtig aber Equip ist auch wichtig.
lass mich nachdenken.
Tank
Frisch 80
3 Erbstücke an
Critimmun? denke nicht da er ja nicht in den normalen 80ger instanzen war sondern gleich heros abfarmen will.
Also PDC hero mit nem nicht crittimunen Tank?
Da kannste auch der beste Spieler der Welt sein und schaffst es nicht.


----------



## adwok (9. September 2009)

Kann ma super items an andere verkaufen wenn sie meinen es so zu bekommen


----------



## Bellthane (9. September 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach reicht Questgear völlig um die ersten Heros zu betreten, vor allem wenn man DD ist fällt es nicht so ins Gewicht, da der Großteil der Spieler schon gutes Gear hat und somit den Schaden locker kompensieren kann. Man sollte halt nicht gleich übertreiben mit PDC oder den "80" Heros wie zb HDB (ist die Ini mit Loken oder?).

Für Nexus und Burg reicht es aber locker. Außerdem sehe ich es nicht so, dass er sich durchschleifen lässt, wenn er schon guckt, welcher Loot in der Ini im wirklich was bringen würde. Wenn mir mal ehrlich sind, welcher Stoffie würde in ne Ini gehen in der ausschließlich Platte droppt? Außerdem sind Instanzen eigentlich primär dazu gedacht, dass Equipment aufzubessern und nicht billige Marken abzugreifen.

Natürlich würde ich mir als Gruppe 2 mal überlegen, ob ich nen DD in ne 80er Hero Ini mitnehme, der gerade mal grün/blau ausgerüstet ist.


----------



## Cyberbert (9. September 2009)

@TE

Und? War ne Scheiss-Aktion, gibt immer Spinner die Loot-Geil alle möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.

Würd mich ja interessieren wie du ind er Gruppe abgeschnitten hats als frisch 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell warste nicht so gut und die haben sich gedacht, dem frischen 80er looten wir das nich zu, der hat am wenigsten dazu beigetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (9. September 2009)

@ TE: Never play with Assholes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (9. September 2009)

tja mit sowas muss mann rechnen wenn mann mit scheiß randoms in inis geht....
mit catalysm wirds noch schlimmer wenn gruppensuche übern ganzen realmpool geht...


----------



## Anburak-G (9. September 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Klar sind die Spieler das Problem, aber in diesem Fall wurde die Spielmechanik ausgenutzt und vielleicht sollte man sich sowas für solche Fälle überlegen.



Seh ich nicht so:

Ohne die Neue-Verteilmöglichkeit, hätten halt alle Bedarf gemacht und zur Not Ticket das es "richtig" Verteilt wird.....

Ist jetzt halt nur bequemer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master of madness (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Am besten bringt Blizzard NPC Gruppen. Dann muss man sich nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern abegeben. Wäre doch perfekt, oder?


Wenn ichn mmo mit npcs zocken will log ich auf guild wars. da is das pvp auch um einiges besser


----------



## biemi (9. September 2009)

Bei dir ist der Dolch beim ersten mal gedroppt Oo
Ich farme nun die Ini schon seid dem Release und habe den nichtmal droppen sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BacktoTopic:
Einfach die Leute auf Igno und nichtmehr bei Gildenruns, ob Raids oder Hc´s von dieser Gilde mit und basta.

Letztes mal in Archa25, droppt ein netter Handschuh für meinen Hexer, und da ich nicht der einzige Hexer war,
bekam ich gleich mal 3 whisps ob ich den wirklich brauche und wie viel Gold sie mir dafür geben sollen.
Das nervt extrem!


----------



## Buschwalker (9. September 2009)

is schon ne schweinerei sowas aber solche leute gibt es leider ...
Eine andere Alternative wäre das du mit deiner Gilde reingehst, falls du eine Gilde hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venom- (9. September 2009)

Es stimmt schon, dass ich nicht der beste dd habe nur 2k dps gefahren aber der unterschied zu denen darüber war nicht sehr hoch. Der 1 fuhr 3,5k der 2 2,4 der 3te 2,1k. Also an alle die meinen ich wäre da nur mitgegangen um zu leachen: ist nicht der Fall!  Wenn ich wo mitgehe trage ich meinen teil zum Erfolg bei.


----------



## Soiy09 (9. September 2009)

Mir is auch mal der Gedanke gekommen  das Leute die Gegenstände absichtlich wegneeden und euch diesen von euch so ersehnten Gegenstand nur gegen Gold aushändigen...

(vlt kam diese miese idee schon in diesen threat ich hatte leider keine zeit die comments komplett zu lesen)


----------



## Avenenera (9. September 2009)

Habgier

Schonmal überlegt ob die vll. deshalb gewürfelt haben? nachdem man tauschen kann, kann man das jetzt ohne bedenken bei jedem dropp machen.


----------



## Schnatti (9. September 2009)

@ all
dachte der TE wäre Heiler? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Wenn man PM bei unbekannten hat kann man in vielen Fällen getrost gehn...


Nicht immer.

Wenn ich PM bin dann gehts da Fair zu mir haben schon leute 5k G geboten damit ich ihnen (z.B. die Illidangleven gebe) aber da biste bei mir an der falschen Stelle.

Übrigens wenn das ne Gilde vom Server Durotan war dann bitte PM welche weil mit solchen ArsXXGeigen willi ch nix zu tun haben. Die landen auf Igno


----------



## xx-elf (9. September 2009)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Habgier
> 
> Schonmal überlegt ob die vll. deshalb gewürfelt haben? nachdem man tauschen kann, kann man das jetzt ohne bedenken bei jedem dropp machen.



Wenn du den Text gelesen hättest wüsstets du das alle >Bedarf< gerollt haben, für den Erfolg müssen alle >Gier< würfeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum TE, ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fall, da hat mir ein Magier den Dolch weggerollt, er hatte den Dolch aus Naxx 10 (von Kel). Ich dachte nun ok der Pdc hc dolch ist besser, also kein Problem.

Allerdings wispert mich dann besagter Magier nach der Instanz an und will mit den Dolch für 150g verkaufen !!!
Da das Item für Instanzteilnehmer handelbar ist wäre das sogar gegangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ihn erstmal höflich darauf hingewiesen, das er da eine riesengroße Scheiße abzieht und ihn auf Igno gesetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider ist das kein Einzelfall, den als ich das in Gilde geschrieben hatte, haben mir andere mit denselben/ähnlichen Geschichten geantwortet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich kann Blizz da nicht viel machen, allerdings zeigt das, dass das neue System nicht >perfekt< ist wie viele sagen.

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## PewPewPew (9. September 2009)

solche sachen kenn ich, es gibt leider immer ein paar schwarze schafe die dir das spiel durch unfaires verhalten vermiesen (bei mir wars gestern in archa 25, ich einziger feral, T9,25 hose droppt, ich gewinne wegen firstneed aber der RL verteilt sie an nen healdudu (der auch noch nach 20 sec tot war weil er in den flammen gefailt ist) und der hat so wenig anstand sie zurück zu geben, da hab ich mir auch gedacht, ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
mach dir nichts draus, ich kann dir nur sagen früher war das net so arg, erst seit mitte/ende bc und dann nat. wotlk sind alle so verdammt lootgeil das sie ninjan, falschverteilungne net zurückgeben,.... 
ich hab somit 1 gelernt, gehe mit der zeit net gegen sie, dh wenn alle ein paar arschlöcher sind, warum soll ich dann auch keins sein?

greez


----------



## noizycat (9. September 2009)

Ein perfektes System gibt es nicht, solange Menschen damit umgehen müssen ... und sorry, nur Gutmenschen wird es NIE geben. NIE! In Utopia vielleicht ...

Das "Sicherste" wäre wohl sowas wie irgendwo am Anfang vorgeschlagen wurde ... nur noch Tokens, für alle, und jeder kauft sich seinen Kram ... blos wäre das sooo langweilig, dass es hoffentlich nie kommt. Blizz will ja die Leute bei der Stange halten ... ^^


@TE: 
Danke, dass du den Buffies noch einen Weg zeigst, wie sie im Spiel bescheißen können .. *hust* 
Nee, kann deinen Ärger verstehen. Aber da hilft nur ignore und neuer Versuch ...


----------



## Silmarilli (9. September 2009)

nur weil die funktion des Item-Tausch's eingeführt wurde heißt das nicht das es nicht immer noch GM's gibt dennen man ein Ticket schreiben kann wenn jemand die Spielmechanik für Betrug ausnutzt. Und genau das ist passiert.

Also einfach ein Ticket schreiben - die GM's können auch nachsehen woraus die Gruppe bestand und wer alles gewürfelt hat. Weiters kann nachvollzogen werden wer gewonnen hat, wer das Item hat und das alle aus einer Gilde sind sowieso. Technisch müßte es sogar möglich sein nachzuvollziehen ob du die Gruppe verlassen hast oder ob du gekickt wurdest.

Von daher - bei der neuen Form des Ninja's - einfach Ticket schreiben.

lg sily

P.S. Tikume muss ich recht geben. Es sind die Spieler - nicht die Mechanik.


----------



## schmetti (9. September 2009)

Nicht nett und auch total assig , aber das ging schon immer da man ein Ticket schreiben konnte wegen falscher Lootverteilung.
Merk dir die Gilde und geh mit denen nicht mehr in einen Raid/Instanz...


----------



## Lord Gama (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der tauschmöglichkeit zu tun? Sie können auch Plündermeister machen und Du hast genau das Nachsehen.
> 
> Problem sind die Spieler, nicht die Spielmechanik.
> 
> Am besten bringt Blizzard NPC Gruppen. Dann muss man sich nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern abegeben. Wäre doch perfekt, oder?



Naja, wenn sie Plündermeister anmachen, dann kann man das vorher erkennen. Ich stimme ihm da schon zu, dies ist eindeutig die Kehrseite des Loottauschens.


----------



## Sano (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der tauschmöglichkeit zu tun? Sie können auch Plündermeister machen und Du hast genau das Nachsehen.
> 
> Problem sind die Spieler, nicht die Spielmechanik.
> 
> Am besten bringt Blizzard NPC Gruppen. Dann muss man sich nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern abegeben. Wäre doch perfekt, oder?



beim  "plündermeister" erkennt man aber vor dem kampf schon die absicht der gruppe.
ich wage zu behaupten das jeder halbwegs erfahrene raider keinen bossfight in einer 
5er randomgruppe beginnt wenn die auch noch aus 4 spielern der gleichen gilde besteht.
deswegen hat es sehr wohl mit der neuen tauschmöglichkeit zu tun!

mfg


----------



## Frostbeule16 (9. September 2009)

Muss zugeben ähnliches habe ich auch schonmal getan für einen Freund , wir waren zu 2. in U 25 und bei Hodir droppt die Brust die er noch net hat , ich schon , 3 Leute würfeln er verliert ich würfle gewinne gebe ihm die Brust ... 
Teilweise fies aber mir wars wurscht ...


----------



## Locaros (9. September 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Achso, die Leute fragen dich erstmal ob du Heiler bist bevor sie dich auf Ignore setzen? Auf welchem Realm bist du?


Das nicht, aber man kennt sich halt, und direkte Fragen im Handelschan, a la "Magst mit deinem Bäumchen mit xxx"(beliebige Ini/Raid einsetzen) tun ihr übriges zum Bekanntheitsgrad ^^


----------



## Thí (9. September 2009)

Such dir eine nette GIlde und machs genauso!


----------



## Cysiaron (9. September 2009)

ein warri würfelt bedarf auf zm... ist klar, dann soll er auch auf int sockeln... also im rl.
seitens der gildenmember find ichs rotzfrech. schließlich beeutet bedarf, das man eben bedarf hat. 
gier bedeutet eben nur, dass man das item gerne zu gold machen will. so ehrlich sollte man zu gruppenmitgliedern und zu sich selbst sein.

wir handhaben sowas wie folgt:
die charnamen kommen auf der gildenhomepage auf eine blacklist, dazu der grund und der gildenname.
ist es eine gilde, mit der wir gut klarkommen, so wird deren gildenleitung angeschrieben und das problem vorgetragen. meist kommt es zu einer lösung.
(gerade im highcontent ist ein guter gildenruf sehr wichtig)


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. September 2009)

@ TE
Einfach Geil die Geschichte.
Wenn mir das passiert wäre, dann wären das die ersten auf meiner noch leeren Ignore Liste.

Aber glaube mir nicht alle sind so.

Also immer weiter rein dann kriegste deine Teile schon.


----------



## Super PePe (9. September 2009)

was solls mein hexer hat auch die naxx waffe und war immer scharf auf ne neue 
egal wo, entweder kein dropglück und wenn dann kein würfelglück ... so ist das leben nunmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


täglich grüßt das murmeltier ... klar ist die aktion scheiße aber ... such dir freunde
die machen dann auch bei ungerechter pm lootverteilung ein massen keladds pull mit + anschließende ruhstein + gruppe verlassen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollen sie sehen wie sie zu 13. kel hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne heiler ohne tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rache ist blutwurst sag ich da immer


----------



## Scourge TH (9. September 2009)

Ich würde mich im Moment auch ärgern, aber irgendwie denke ich, dass man es verdient hat, wenn man als BLAU-Priester so Loot absahnen will :3 Nech?


----------



## McChrystal (9. September 2009)

Ich habe vorgestern genau das Gegenteil erlebt. Ich renn zum x-ten Mal in die ini, um die Plattenstiefel der Blondlocke zu erhalten. Ein low-dps dk fragt, ob er Bedarf machen kann. Ich erkläre ihm, dass ich nur wegen diesen Stiefeln da reingehe, er aber selbstverständlich das Recht hat, auch auf Bedarf zu würfeln. Er hat sogar gepasst und mir die Stiefel überlassen. -> Fraktion dk steigt auf freundlich bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

@TE: Setz die Leute auf igno und gut ist. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, sind die Leute das Problem und nicht die Mechanik.

@all: Wer in ne ini mitgenommen wird, hat Recht auf Loot. Punkt. Wenn das Equip zu "low" ist, muss man das vor der ini klären und ihn nicht mitnehmen. Btw das Equip kann net zu low sein, wenn die Bosse liegen...


----------



## Astam (9. September 2009)

Ich finde das absolut Bullshit, was diese Gruppe mit dir gemacht hat!
Die haben das schon vorher so ausgemacht anscheinend. Ich würde auch
ausflippen. Zumal sie ja gleich nach dem Beitritt in die Gruppe, die Karten
offen auf den Tisch hätten legen müssen. Und dann wärst du raus aus der Gruppe.
Und das wussten die bestimmt auch und dachten sich: den erzählen wir erst gar nichts
davon. 

Aber sehe es mal so: Diese Gilde ist der letzte Mist. Seine Mitglieder Ninja-Looter!
Keine gute Werbung würde ich sagen. Wer möchte schon in einer Gilde sein, die solche
Sachen abzieht!? Pfui!



Ich finde, das hier ist kein klassischer "mimimi-Thread".
Er sagt seine Meinung, bzw. schreibt uns, was tatsächlich vorgefallen ist.
Was soll daran schlecht sein? Man kann doch darüber mal reden und Meinungen
austauschen, oder etwa nicht? Zumal das hier ein öffentliches Forum ist und es bestimmt
genug Leser gibt, die dieser Beitrag interessiert. Ist halt wie Bildzeitung lesen. Jeder Meckert
über sie, aber keiner will sie vermissen xD


----------



## Chrisz1984 (9. September 2009)

also ganz ehrlich....
wenn diese leute ihn einladen und mitnehmen hat er das gleiche recht wie alle anderen in der grp..
wenn er ihnen zu mies eq is sollen sie es doch einfach sagen sry wir suchen anderen.
da er aber in grp bleiben durfte, sollte er die gleich rechte haben wie die anderen auch. ob er mit grünen oder sogar grauem eq in der ini is die grp hat ihn eingeladen und vorher wurden keine abmachungen getroffen...
immerhin geht es da nur ums prinzip..
und sowas is wirklich .....
wie die meisten schon sagten ignore, gildenmeister anschreiben und ihm klarmachen was vorgefallen ist. falls dies dann nciht geahndet wird bzw der gildenmeister dies unterstützt würde ich darauf hinweisen das du dazu einen netten post im forum(realmforum) aufsetzen wirst.(natürlich solltest du deine wortwahl beachten[dazu gibt es ein bluepost:anprangern von spielern in der öffentlichkeit!!WICHTIG:beachten!!!]
weiss nicht ob das ne raidgilde etc war aber die meisten leben vom ruf. und spätestens da sollte der gildenmeister dann auch einsehen was die leute abgezogen haben.

EDIT: ich wüsste auch gern per PM wer und welcher server das war falls das zufällig auf meinem war(zwecks ignore)


----------



## Düstermond (9. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> PDC hero mit frischen 80ger und Questitems....
> Vergiss es.
> Klaro ist skill wichtig aber Equip ist auch wichtig.
> lass mich nachdenken.
> ...



Ganz einfach: Doch, kann man.
Lass mich raten? Schurke und: "Ey, warum heilt der Heiler denn nicht die Wirbel-Ticks... und warum bekomm ich soviel Schaden vom grünen Boden... scheiss blauer noob-heiler."


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Wir haben doch schon erörtert, dass man mit lv200 Blauen Items Critimmun (auch für Raids) werden kann, der Rest ist nice to have...

Zu den Schurken im Wirbel: Warum nicht ein disarm einschieben und weiter DPSen?
Mehrere Wirbel sind natürlich gimp, aber wenn du partout nicht rausgehen magst, defensive CD´s zünden.


----------



## Behem (9. September 2009)

Nach 3 Tagen 80 waren nur noch 3 Teile blau bei meinem Twink. Marken und 5-6 heros pro Tag, was ist das Problem, das dauert nicht arg lange mehr sich auszurüsten. 
Und wer richtig viel zeit und gold hat der wird 80 und am selben Tag full epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2009)

Naja, das ist halt die "World of Warcraft"
Communitiy, wies schlimmer langsam kaum noch geht...^^


----------



## szene333 (9. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Doch, kann man.
> Lass mich raten? Schurke und: "Ey, warum heilt der Heiler denn nicht die Wirbel-Ticks... und warum bekomm ich soviel Schaden vom grünen Boden... scheiss blauer noob-heiler."



Hey, lass doch mal die armen Schurken in Ruhe


----------



## Hellikut (9. September 2009)

Ohoho, wenn mir solche Fratzen übern Weg laufen / über mich weggetrampelt sind, wird die Mühle ausgeschaltet, "Verdammtes Internet !!!" geschrien und ich geh in den Garten und pflück Blumen oder tu sonst was Absurdes, da das Leben auch so ähnlich ist.


----------



## Silmarilli (9. September 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Such dir eine nette GIlde und machs genauso!



is "nette Gilde" und "machs genauso" nicht ein ziemlich krasser wiederspruch?


----------



## Vrocas (9. September 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Also 1st mal sag ich dafür nen neuen fred aufzumachen ist unnötig...(finde ich)
> 
> 
> Aber so gesehn ist dass eine schweinerei.....du brauchst es und alle drücken bedarf....aber machen kannst nun auch nix mehr......ich hoffe du hast die mal gleich alle auf igno gesetzt den sowas....ne echt item geilheit nervt ohoo lila ich will auch wenn der dumme(priester in deinem fall) ne die waffe eher gebrauchen könnte mir bringt der immerhin 2 zm mehr.....ne sowas auf igno und gut ist.......Sry um die waffe hoffe er dropt nochmal für dich...
> ...



Du laberst hier was von unnötigen threads und schreist dann wie ein bekloppter "first"??
Sorry, aber das is glaube ich der größte epic fail den ich im Forum erlebt hab :>

Zum Thema:

Ich finde das handeln von instanzdropps ganz praktisch, so kann der warri seine Axt haben, die von einem hexer weg gewürfelt wurde (wegen welchem Grund auch immer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (9. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Doch, kann man.
> Lass mich raten? Schurke und: "Ey, warum heilt der Heiler denn nicht die Wirbel-Ticks... und warum bekomm ich soviel Schaden vom grünen Boden... scheiss blauer noob-heiler."



So und jetzt mal bitte in einem Verständlichen zusammenhängenden Satz bitte.
Das es ja um einen Post von mir geht den du als Quote hast möchte ich dein geschreibsel doch auch verstehen können.
Was hat das mit Schurke zu tun? Gings nicht um Tank und Heiler?

Und bitte wer PDC Heroisch mit nem Erbstück equipten Gruppe macht und es auf anhieb schafft... Vid or it`s not happend.
Solange mir das keiner beweist empfinde ich das als schwätzerei auf hohem Niveau.

Aber Lustig sind auch die Leute die sagen der TE`s solls genauso machen, ihr seit einfach Abschaum und der Grund warum die WoW Comm so den Bach runter geht, GZ dazu.


----------



## Æxodus (9. September 2009)

@TE

einfach auf Ignore und fertig. Mir ist sowas ähnliches vor kurzem auch passiert. Ich(Healpala) mit einem mage, hunter, warri und shadow in pdc hero. Dann dropte bei Eadric der Healkolben und der shadow macht natürlich mit Need drauf obwohl er den Dolch schon hat, mit der Begründung das er ja normalerweise healer ist und nur auf shadow geskillt hat da ich ja mom der healer sei. Naja Ignore und fertig und am nächsten Tag dropte der Kolben wieder und ich bekam ihn dann auch.

Also TE einfach nochma reingehe, evtl. mal die grp vorher betrachte was das für leute sind (selbe gilde oder mal aus dem chat herauslesen ob Sie sich kennen) dann entscheiden ob man mit geht. Oder mal im chat nachfragen wer noch auf was need häte bzw. wie die leute überhaupt auf Fragen antworten.

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (9. September 2009)

Venom- schrieb:


> .......................meinen vor ca. 3 Tagen 80 gewordenen Priester zu equippen. Ich gehe also foller Vorfreude auf etwägigen Loot in die Gruppensuche...Treffer PDC heroisch nurnoch 1 dd gesucht. Ich joine...........
> ..........................Venom




Jo logisch, wenn ich 80 bin geh ich sofort pdc hero. gz zu 80.


----------



## Edou (9. September 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Du laberst hier was von unnötigen threads und schreist dann wie ein bekloppter "first"??
> Sorry, aber das is glaube ich der größte epic fail den ich im Forum erlebt hab :>
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...




Langeweile?.....Dein server noch down?
Ja ich finde es unnötig nen neuen thread auf zu machen aber lass mich doch first schreien wenn ich will...immerhin hab ich meine meinung dazu abgegeben.....


----------



## Natar (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der tauschmöglichkeit zu tun? Sie können auch Plündermeister machen und Du hast genau das Nachsehen.
> 
> Problem sind die Spieler, nicht die Spielmechanik.
> 
> Am besten bringt Blizzard NPC Gruppen. Dann muss man sich nicht mehr mit anderen Spielern abegeben. Wäre doch perfekt, oder?



jau das wäre was


----------



## Her Schmitz (9. September 2009)

Ich glaube ganz fest das sehr viele WoW User dem AION Tag entgegen fiebern.
Da sich die Zahl der Primaten und Halbaffen, die sich in Wow wie die Plagen aus der Genesis vermehren , dazu beitragen werden das etliche diesem Game den Rücken kehren werden ( vor allem Gamer mit Niveau). Da sind dann die nächsten Monate und Addons schon vorprogrammiert.
Ich wünsche zumindest dem Hartz4 kombiniert mit Britt am Mittag und der Olli Geißenshow gebündelten Community von Dalaran weiter viel Spaß am Spiel.


----------



## Nyrii (9. September 2009)

Was bei dir passiert ist hat auch vor dem Tausch-System funktioniert. Der Schamane hätte auch bedarf gewürfelt und dann dem Gm geschrieben, das er sich verklickt hat und das Item eig. dem Mage gehört, ende.

Also was soll das? Ich finde das System einfach nur praktisch, 1. es gibt leute die über soziale kompetenz verfügen und mit denen man da super verhandeln kann und man erspart den Gm`s ne Menge arbeit und stundenlanges warten. Und die, die es ausnutzten haben es schon immer getan bzw werden es immer tun und wer meint an nen billiges epics so ranzukommen während sein Skill (wenn dieser jemals vorhanden war) gerade weinend am Boden rumkriecht weil dieser nichtmal aus dem AoE rennen kann, gibt es für solche Leute immernoch die Ignor und am nächsten Tag ne neue Pdc Hero ID.

Und da man mitterlweile t8,5 bzw t9 durch Marken bekommt, was soll - shit happens!


----------



## Demitrius (9. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Und bitte wer PDC Heroisch mit nem Erbstück equipten Gruppe macht und es auf anhieb schafft... Vid or it`s not happend.
> Solange mir das keiner beweist empfinde ich das als schwätzerei auf hohem Niveau.



In welcher Welt lebst du das du das nicht glaubst??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hat er nur gesagt ER habe den Erbstück-Stab angehabt...


----------



## Grimmzahn (9. September 2009)

@TE

Flame die betreffenden Spieler und ihre Gilde im Handelschannel und warne andere Spieler, mit Leuten aus der Gilde in Instanzen zu gehen.

Abgesehen davon, wie kommst du darauf, dass du nur, weil dein Stab noch schlechter ist als die Waffe des Magiers, sofort Anrecht auf das Loot hast. Zumindest mit dem hättest du eh um den Dolch würfeln müssen.

Und abgesehen davon, such dir eine Gilde, die 10er und 25er intern läuft. Dann musst du dir so etwas gar nicht untun.


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2009)

Auch in rnd raids wirst du beschissen, irgendwer nimmts mit, ders net braucht und gibts nen Kollegen, aber das ging früher auch (per Ticket) nur jetzt ist es einfacher!


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> @ all
> dachte der TE wäre Heiler? ^^



ne, mit sicherheit net. Er ist als grün blauer shadow twink mit erbstücken rein mit.


----------



## Kazark (9. September 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Flame die betreffenden Spieler und ihre Gilde im Handelschannel und warne andere Spieler, mit Leuten aus der Gilde in Instanzen zu gehen.



Es gibt nicht viele Dinge für die man einen Bann bekommt aber für üble Nachrede in den offenen Channels schon. Unabhängig davon ob es wahr ist oder nicht.


----------



## Ceredyn (9. September 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, wie kommst du darauf, dass du nur, weil dein Stab noch schlechter ist als die Waffe des Magiers, sofort Anrecht auf das Loot hast. Zumindest mit dem hättest du eh um den Dolch würfeln müssen.



Ich bezweifle, dass der TE ein so großes Problem gehabt hätte, wenn nur der Magier und er gewürfelt und der Magier das Teil bekommen hat. Die Frechheit an der Aktion ist ja, dass die ganze andere Gruppe auch darauf gewürfelt hat. Somit hat sich die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit von 50% auf 20% verringert!


----------



## baumthekaito (9. September 2009)

ich seh keine nachteile.... btw... mimimi thread http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. September 2009)

als warum macht Blizz es nicht ganz einfach man kann nur bedarf für sachen würfeln die man tragen u brauch kann geht ja bei rezepten auch


----------



## Nershul (9. September 2009)

Ein guter Bekannter von mir sagte mal in etwa Folgendes:

*"Zum Teufel es sind doch nur idiotische Pixel, die du da bewegst!"*

Man wird sich in runden 70-100 Lebensjahren so häufig wegen irgendwelchen Ungerechtigkeiten aufregen, da ist ein (zugegeben nicht ganz fair) verloren gegangener Loot doch nun wirklich kein Grund für... Einfach mit den Leuten nicht mehr in eine Instanz gehen und ansonsten die Sache einfach vergessen! 

Btw: Die Spielmechanik hat hier definitiv nicht versagt, eher die menschen hinter den Pixeln-Kameraden!


----------



## Ceredyn (9. September 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> als warum macht Blizz es nicht ganz einfach man kann nur bedarf für sachen würfeln die man tragen u brauch kann geht ja bei rezepten auch



Gibts doch: "Bedarf vor Gier" statt "Plündern als Gruppe" einstellen!


----------



## Shac (9. September 2009)

Hab zwar jetzt nicht alle Kommentare gelesen aber ein Teil würde ich in keiner Instanz mitnehmen. Er ist 3 Tage 80 und möchte Items aus PDc Hero? NA UND?
Kann er doch mitgehen wenn der Rest der Gruppe stimmt. Wenn ein DD dabei ist der von mir aus 1800 dps fährt und es droppt was hat der den selben Anspruch drauf wie alle anderen ansonsten nimmt man ihn nicht mit um ihn so über den Tisch zu ziehen. Im übrigen was zur Hölle will dann der Rest der Truppe dort? Aso es droppt ja Ulduar 25er Equiq. Na und? Ist PDC Hero Ulduar 25er ? Nein. Haben nur die die Ulduar 25 raiden Anspruch auf die Items? Nein.

Also denkt mal eher nach bevor ihr solchen Unsinn von euch gibt denn PDC Hero ist dazu da das sich Twinks und Mains ausstatten können damit sie in PDK nachziehen können im Raid ohne das Wochenlange abgefarme in ulduar wo unter Umständen der Raid nicht mehr hingeht. Im übrigen wer hat wohl eher Nutzen vom Dolch?

Im übrigen gibts auch Assis in Pdc nonhero. Tankhose droppt ich hatte bedarf für Sec-Equiq. Tank würfelt Bedarf und freut sich auf das Item ich passe natürlich. Draussen bei beginn der zweiten Runde schaue ich mir sein Equiq an weil seine Triumphmarkenschultern mich schon stuzig gemacht haben. Der hatte dann fast voll T8 mit Conquermarkenhosen !! An dem punkt hab ich meinen Ärger runtergeschluckt und bin nochmal rein mit folgender Situation: DD weg also wird Dudu-tank geladen und der Kriegertank macht DD. Letzter Boss down Tanktrinket droppt(Krieger und Tank-Dudu wollten es). Beide machen Bedarf Krieger gewinnt. Als der Dudu zu recht wissen wollte was das soll hat der Krieger rotzfrech Tankgear angezogen und meinte er wäre auch Tank. Healdudu hat sich dann schnell verabschiedet. krieger hat das Item noch rausgerückt und den Dudutank auf die igno gesetzt. An dem Punkt bin ich dann auch raus.

Was ich raten wäre würde sein den Gildenleiter auf die Situation anzusprechen und wenn der dich auch ignoriert(oder sogar dabei war) wie gesagt einfach mal im Handelschannel erwähnen welche Methoden die Gilde anwendet und zumindest mal im Wow-Forum nachschauen obs dort schon ne Beschwerde gibt zu dem System weil das eindeutig ein Fehler im System ist wenn sowas angewendet wird. dann zumindest sollte Blizzard es einrichten das in solchen Fällen GMs eine Entscheidung treffen wie in dem Fall hier.

Im übrigen würde ich schauen und das hab ich auch gelernt nur mit Gilden zu gehen die sich schon vorher bewährt haben bzw du einen schon kennst.


----------



## Barbossa94 (9. September 2009)

Gildennamen bitte. Die mach ich zur sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (9. September 2009)

Merken und einfach an Leute die du kennst weiter tragen, iwann weiss es so oder so der ganze Server und die Leute haben verschissen.
War bei uns auch damals so, dass ein so nen Mage IMMER aber echt IMMER sehr merkwürdige Aktionen was Loots anging getrieben hatte, allerdings hatte dazu nie bzw. fast nie jemand was im Handel abgelassen, tjoa, jetz is sie bei jedem auf Ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kernkraft400 (9. September 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Wenn ein Frisch 80iger in meiner Gruppe für PdC Hero landen würde, würde ich ihn Fragen ob er nicht ganz dicht ist und ihn dann kicken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sagt mal was geht denn bei euch ab?? Nur weil jemand erst 3 Tage auf 80 ist soll er nen eingeschränkten loot bekommen? Was ist denn das?

Finde es echt ne Sauerei was die Gilde da abgezogen hat und sie sollte sich meiner Meinung nach in Grund und Böden schämen!!!


----------



## Gremlin69 (9. September 2009)

Kernkraft400 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was geht denn bei euch ab?? Nur weil jemand erst 3 Tage auf 80 ist soll er nen eingeschränkten loot bekommen? Was ist denn das?
> 
> Finde es echt ne Sauerei was die Gilde da abgezogen hat und sie sollte sich meiner Meinung nach in Grund und Böden schämen!!!



Ist mir gestern genauso passiert passiert mit mein Shadow. Es dropt der Caster-Ring, Warri klickt bei allem Bedarf (wegen dem Archivment) gibt es es weiter an den Druiden zum direkten Diss. Trotz mehrmaligen anfragen nach dem Ring wurde ich später gefragt "Sag bloß Du brauchtest den Ring?".

Fazit der Aktion ist, dass sich meine Ignor-Liste vergrößert hat aber noch immer nicht den Ring habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (9. September 2009)

Fakt ist wie schonoft gesagt .. Die Schuld liegt bei den Assis die diese Show abgezogen haben nicht bei Blizzard

Ignoreliste füllen und wenn du nochmal in ne Gruppe mit denen kommen solltest Gruppe verlassen und ein kurzes Statement warum du das machst. So hab ich mit meinem Tank schon jemanden aus Gruppe gemobbt quasi xD

Der meinte meinem Heiler auch den Heilerkolber in PdC zu ninjan obwohl klar war das der als DD dabei ist .. Naja .. Irgendwann waren wir wieder in der gleichen Gruppe, ich las den Namen .. Im Gruppenchat gesagt was der für ne Nummer abzog und ob das in Ordnung ist wenn ich den kicke oder die könnten sich en neuen Tank suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dreimal dürft Ihr raten wer bleiben durfte ^^ Als DD tankt es sich schlecht hab ich mir mal sagen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (9. September 2009)

würd sagen , geh net mit rnd noobs und wenn mit rnd dann guck das da nur soziale leute mit sind und das du selber der leader bist bzw. den leader kennst , achja anprangern in dalaran oder so wäre auch ne idee , dann verlieren die an achtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (9. September 2009)

Her schrieb:


> Ich glaube ganz fest das sehr viele WoW User dem AION Tag entgegen fiebern.
> Da sich die Zahl der Primaten und Halbaffen, die sich in Wow wie die Plagen aus der Genesis vermehren , dazu beitragen werden das etliche diesem Game den Rücken kehren werden ( vor allem Gamer mit Niveau). Da sind dann die nächsten Monate und Addons schon vorprogrammiert.
> Ich wünsche zumindest dem Hartz4 kombiniert mit Britt am Mittag und der Olli Geißenshow gebündelten Community von Dalaran weiter viel Spaß am Spiel.


Soso.
Ich dachte immer die haben Aion vorbestellt? 
Freu mich auf 2 ruhige Monate, dann seid ihr eh wieder ran. Wenn nicht komm ich nach!

Die Sache mit frisch 80 und Ulduar Equip looten erinnert mich an BC. Ewig hat man Erze gefarmt, um sich ne blaue Tankausrüstung zu basteln, die Inis hero abgeklopft und das war anstrengend.. Kara gefarmt.. dazu musste man x Bedingungen erfüllen, um überhaupt nen Raid zu finden. Und was warn halbes Jahr später? Alles nix mehr wert und die neuen 70er sind gleich SSC statt Kara gegangen.


----------



## Arkanus_10 (9. September 2009)

das klingt zwar kindisch aber ich würe die typen erstma richtig hart beleidigen und provozieren xD.
weil sowas ist einfach abgefuckt wer macht diesen scheiss denn?
auf welchem server spielste denn?

mfg Arkanus


----------



## Düstermond (9. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> So und jetzt mal bitte in einem Verständlichen zusammenhängenden Satz bitte.
> Das es ja um einen Post von mir geht den du als Quote hast möchte ich dein geschreibsel doch auch verstehen können.


*seufz*
Was zum Teufel, kann man an "Doch, kann man." nicht verstehen?
Okay, weil du es bist: "Doch, man kann die Prüfung des Champions im heroischen Modus mit frischen ( neuen bzw. gerade erst 80 gewordenen) Charakteren komplett durch spielen, ohne einmal zu wipen(alle Verbündete sind tot, bevor der Boss tot ist)."

Verständlicher?



Trorg schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Schurke zu tun? Gings nicht um Tank und Heiler?


Darauf antwortet am besten Wikipedia.



Trorg schrieb:


> Und bitte wer PDC Heroisch mit nem Erbstück equipten Gruppe macht und es auf anhieb schafft... Vid or it`s not happend.
> Solange mir das keiner beweist empfinde ich das als schwätzerei auf hohem Niveau.


Warum sollte jemand von so einer banalität ein Video aufnehmen? Oder findest du Todesminen World Firsts bei YouTube?



Trorg schrieb:


> Aber Lustig sind auch die Leute die sagen der TE`s solls genauso machen, ihr seit einfach Abschaum und der Grund warum die WoW Comm so den Bach runter geht, GZ dazu.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (9. September 2009)

Also sowas macht man nicht ganz klar unterste schublade ! Hätte sofort nen Ticket geschrieben denn gm sieht auch wer ihn bekommen hat und wem er das item dann gegben hat ! evt . hätte der gm was amchen können wenn nen guten erwichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Amsonsten auf jeden im 2er rund machen so leute und den Gildenleader informieren denn diese Spieler representieren nunmal eine ganze Gilde und sowas darf nicht sein ! Ich als Leader hätte solce leute verwarnt beim ächstenmal sofort gekickt ganz einfach ! Errinert mich an nax 10 letztens wo da nen casterschmuck dropt und der DK es bekommen hat um es nem schamanen zu geben... FAIL vom LM ^^


----------



## Razuul (9. September 2009)

Sowas ist auf jedenfall mies....

Und die minimi schreier... Bleibt aus denn themen einfach raus wenn ihr nichts produktives zu sagen habt... Ums mal klar zu sagen "Wer keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fr*****zenisiert* halten"

Also ich hab so erfahrungen gott sei dank bisher nicht gemacht, aber beste was du tun kannst IG und ab dafür ändern kannst du es eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Reallity (9. September 2009)

weiß nicht obs schon gesagt wurde aber ich habe dadurch schon ein paar gold verdient, ich würfel bedarf wenn ich eine verbesserung des items sehe, in dem fall wenn ich mit meinem dualspecc worein gehe brauch ich eben noch manche dinge, jetzt gewinne ich beim würfeln, ein anderer der bedarf gemacht hat verliert, ich wisper ihn an, hey 300g und ich gebs dir, hab schon 1k dadurch verdient, und da ich dauerpleite bin eine gute einnahmequelle, steinigt micht


----------



## abe15 (9. September 2009)

Mal nur @ topic:
In so einer Situation würde ich Screenshots des Chatlogs und der Spieler machen, diesen Hochladen und im jeweiligen Realmforum im offiziellen posten. Wenn man es beweisen kann ist Anprangern mittlerweile erlaubt. Siehe Bluepoststicky in den Foren. Eventuell könnte man dem Gildenleiter der jeweiligen Gilde noch den Link zukommen lassen.
Anschließend alle auf Ignore packen und freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (9. September 2009)

Wenn vom TE natürlich 1800 Dps gefahren wurden (hab schon Leute mit neuem markeneqip gesehen die weniger machen ^^) is das ganze ne sauerei von den anderen, leider hat man keine darstellung der Situation von der gegenseite.

Der Itemtausch is schon O.K. der aufwand für den Blizz support war vorher einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Syrras (9. September 2009)

Ich sehe zumindest die Folgen solche Aktionen, viele Gildnmember die sonst gern mal in PuGs abgehangen haben, um nem Kumpel zu helfen, oder einfach die FL zu fülen wenns gut lief, gehen jetzt lieber intern und das finde ich schade.

Unser bester Tank ist immer zum Hero-Markenfarmen zu haben gewesen, aber er war es satt seine Twinks nicht equipped zu bekommen ( und nein er ist kein Gimp)...

/Edit: Habe aber auch einen positiven trend durch PdC/PdK Uber-Epics beobachtet, denn lv 200 Blaue Items gehen zT für nen Appel und n Ei im AH übern Tisch.

Ich habe ein paar i-Lv 200 Blaue für den gegenwert einer Daily, bzw nicht ganz anderthalb Dalies geschossen!

Und wer auf Lv 80 keine 10-16 gold für seinen Mainspec hat, sollte die finger von denMinipets lassen...


----------



## Venom- (9. September 2009)

Arkanus_10 schrieb:


> das klingt zwar kindisch aber ich würe die typen erstma richtig hart beleidigen und provozieren xD.
> weil sowas ist einfach abgefuckt wer macht diesen scheiss denn?
> auf welchem server spielste denn?
> 
> mfg Arkanus


 
Ich spiele auf FdS Hordeseite aber werde keine Namen nennen, da ich von Flames nichts halte. Die typen habe ich erstmal auf igno gesetzt und meine Freundesliste vorgewarnt. Im Handelschannel werde ich erstmal nichts posten, da der Gildenname anscheinend schon für so etwas bekannt ist ( muss an mir vorübergegangen sein -.-). 
 Um die Frage zu beantworten warum ich nicht mit meiner Gilde drin war: Ich habe mit nem Kumpel eine neue gegründet , in welcher die Member noch nicht alle 80 sind oder gerade off waren.

Weiterhin wollte ich nicht die Spielmechanik von Blizzard schlechtreden sondern anfragen ob ihr vllt. auch Verbesserungsvorschläge habt. Z.B könnte man einführen, dass ein Hexer beispielsweise nicht auf Platte würfeln kann.

freue mich jedenfalls  über die vielen Posts und hoffe auf weitere 

MfG

Venom


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (9. September 2009)

Naja sowas halte ich aber auch für blöd, was machen dann zB die Verzauberer ... außerdem sind Krieger in der Lage Dolche zu tragen, nur zur Info. 
Und naja ich persönlich, halte die Spielmechanik für ausgereift, die Leute werden immer einen Weg finden sie zu ihren Gunsten zu nutzen, wenn sie wirklich wollen. Und mir persönlich ist es in Randomsruns ziemlich egal ob es irgendein Twink vieleicht nötiger bräuchte als ich. Da kann mich der frische 80er Jäger auch stundnelang im whisper flamen, das der pöse Verstärkerschami ihm was weggewürfelt hat obwohl er schon was gegiert hat .... mehr als igno kriegt er nicht^^
Aber solche Methoden wie du beschrieben hast sind natürlich total assozial, aber trotzdem halte ich die Änderung für gut... kann meiner Eule wenigstens kein Schurke ohne plausible Erklärung den casterknüppel aus TdM hero wegzuwürfelt, wie zu 70er Zeiten passiert.


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2009)

Venom- schrieb:


> Wer also keine Lust auf einen weiteren dieser lustigen aber manchmal auch nervenfiletierender Themen ( weil jder 2te Thread ähnlich klingt) lesen wollt, dann hört hier direkt auf zu lesen und geht mal nach Draußen..


Ok, Tschüß.


----------



## Muh-Q (10. September 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> /Edit: Habe aber auch einen positiven trend durch PdC/PdK Uber-Epics beobachtet, denn lv 200 Blaue Items gehen zT für nen Appel und n Ei im AH übern Tisch.
> 
> Ich habe ein paar i-Lv 200 Blaue für den gegenwert einer Daily, bzw nicht ganz anderthalb Dalies geschossen!
> 
> Und wer auf Lv 80 keine 10-16 gold für seinen Mainspec hat, sollte die finger von denMinipets lassen...



Warum sollte ich den Equip im AH kaufen wenn ich doch besser in PDC hc gehen kann?
/follow auf den Heiler damit man immer in Healrange ist und erstmal afk gehen.

Ja, das ist übertrieben ausgedrückt. Leider nur ein _wenig_ übertrieben.
Aktuell ist es nichtmehr so das man sich für den Content *vorher* angemessen ausrüstet. 

Der Knaller war gestern ein Level 79 Magier der sich auf "Suchen noch Caster für U10(mit Hardmodes). 20:00 gehts los." meldete. Begründung: "Ich muss nur noch 2x ins Alterac dann bin ich 80. Da man für Marken 8,5 bekommt würdet ihr ja eh den Rest dissen." Equip: Hälfte grün BC, paar Blaue Sachen aus Nexus/Burg, Rest Lvl70 PVP.

Nur weil andere die schlechte Leistung/schlechtes Equip ausgleichen können heißt das nicht das sie es auch müssen.


----------



## FX83 (10. September 2009)

jetzt mal von vorne, auf der anderen Seite kann es auch was gutes haben. Ich war z.b. vor kurzem mit meinem frischen 80 Jäger (1.CHar) in der ersten HC ini. Am ende droppt der Boss ne Epic Armbrust. alle haben Gier gemacht, ich auch. Da ich keine Armbrust tragen konnte (später hab ich erfahren dass ich in jeder Hauptstadt andere Waffen lernen kann^^). jedenfalls hats mir der Typ der sie bekam einfach gegeben und gesagt "ist besser als deine Waffe". 
Somit renn ich nun damit rum und freu mich drüber^^


----------



## Stevesteel (10. September 2009)

FX83 schrieb:


> jetzt mal von vorne, auf der anderen Seite kann es auch was gutes haben. Ich war z.b. vor kurzem mit meinem frischen 80 Jäger (1.CHar) in der ersten HC ini. Am ende droppt der Boss ne Epic Armbrust. alle haben Gier gemacht, ich auch. Da ich keine Armbrust tragen konnte (später hab ich erfahren dass ich in jeder Hauptstadt andere Waffen lernen kann^^). jedenfalls hats mir der Typ der sie bekam einfach gegeben und gesagt "ist besser als deine Waffe".
> Somit renn ich nun damit rum und freu mich drüber^^


na gut, dazu fällt mir eigentlich nichts mehr ein, ausser evtl....wieviel hat dein Hunter bei Ebay gekostet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pulsaris (10. September 2009)

Venom- schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr also von dieser Option Items aus Instanzen neu zu verteilen?



Halte ich für eine gute Neuerung, Fehlverteilungen oder Missgeschicke beim Looten werden so in Sekunden ausgebügelt,
ohne den GM zu bemühen.

In deinem Fall: Sh*t happens. PDC ist ruckzuck neu durchgespielt, der Dolch wird schon noch ein zweites Mal droppen.



Venom- schrieb:


> Ist euch Ähnliches wiederfahren?


Nein, nicht in dieser Form.


----------



## FX83 (10. September 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> na gut, dazu fällt mir eigentlich nichts mehr ein, ausser evtl....wieviel hat dein Hunter bei Ebay gekostet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




rein garnichts. hab wirklich selber hochgelevelt. woher soll ich denn wissen daß man in den anderen haupstädten noch andere waffenfertigkeiten lernen kann? ich war halt imer in og, hab den waffenmeister angesprochen und der hat nix neues gehabt. schade hab ich mir da nur gedacht, muss ich halt mit bogen rumrennen. 
hab dann eben später gesehn dass man den auch fragen kann, da ich sehr sher lesefaul bin hab ichs nie gemerkt^^


----------



## turalya (10. September 2009)

Venom- schrieb:


> Der Dolch droppt!!!! Ich schaue zu meinen Gruppenmitglieder herüber ( einem Krieger, einem Schamanen einem Druiden und einem Magier) alle haben sie entweder den Kolben von Eadric oder ( in diesem Falle der Mage) bereits eine epische Waffe aus Naxx.


PDC HC Items sind besser als Naxx Items.

Ansonsten Schweinerei und Flame Fred

EDITH: Dein Prblem hat nichts mit dem Handeln der INstanzdrops an sich zu tun sondern mit der Itemgeilheit der 4 Mitstreiter. Wenn sie nicht Handeln könnten hätte Der Schami den Dolch behalten...


----------



## Syrras (11. September 2009)

@Muh-Q: Ich denke dein Beispiel ist anders gelagert als das des TEs.

Ich melde mich auch nicht frisch 80 für U10 hardmodes an, für die meisten chars würde ich es Full-Naxx nicht empfehlen, aber ne Heroinze ist kein Vergleich zu U10 Hardmodes.

Den Mage aus deinem Beispiel hätte ich auch nicht gern im Raid gehabt, da ein paar Daily Heros(!!!) schon zu etwas mehr als Questequip und PvP Zeug verhilft.

Aber Hardmodes mit PuG aufzustocken... Kann da keienr die FL oder ne befreundete Gilde bemühen?
Das schreit nach Wipe und Nerdrage...

Gruß S


----------



## WhoRu (11. September 2009)

Hey,

@ TE ist ne miese aktion. Leute auf die Igno packen (am besten bei allen Chars) und sobald sie in ner grp/raid sind die aktion erzählen und ankündigen das entweder sie oder du gehen. Hat bei mir immer gut geklappt. Allerdings bin ich auch meist der MT und den kickt man nicht mal eben so.

edit. Die funktion selbst find ich super, für missklicks die es auch schon vorher gegeben hat muß jetzt kein ticket mehr geschrieben werden und verteilen in raids geht auch schneller^^

edit. Allerdings hatte der mage da defintiv need drauf von ihm also auf jedenfall in ordnung

@community Ich bin schon schockiert was ich hier so lese, offenbar findet es ein großteil der Leute hier vollkommen in ordnung wenn Mitspieler um ihren Loot betrogen werden. Mit Itemgeilheit hat das definitv nichts zu tun, WoW baut nun mal im End-content nur noch auf Ausrüstung, das ziel ist es das Gear zu verbessern. Von daher zerstören solche aktionen sowohl den Spielspaß als auch die möglichkeit des betrogenen sich zu verbessern.

Zu den Kommentaren in die richtung von "sei froh das du mit durftest" und "hör auf zu heulen mit deinem crap equip". Wenn ich mich dazu entscheide jemanden in eine Ini mitzunehmen hat er meiner meinung nach das selbe Lootrecht wie alle anderen, also nach klasse und skillung (skillung>Klasse). Im nachhinein zu entscheiden "der hat das nicht verdient" ist eine Frechheit, stellt auch einfach mal vor das das euch passiert, wenn man als rnd mit einer Gilde geht kann das schließlich immer passieren, notfalls einfach weil man den falschen Gildennamen hat.
Die einzigen Ausnahmen von dieser Regel ist wenn ein Item dringend benötigt wird, das wird dann gelockt aber das muß vorher angekündigt werden damit jeder entscheiden kann ob er damit einverstanden ist und seine ID weggibt, wenn nicht muß man halt nen neuen suchen. Das selbe gilt für Raids, sehe es als sehr unfein an wenn Lootsperren vorher nicht angekündigt werden.

Hatte das bei meinem ersten Emalon kill ein-zwei Tage nach seinem Release, wurde von einer bekannten gilde auf dem server für die 25er als second tank geladen. Nach mehreren Wipes lag er dann und ich erfahre das es für nicht Gildenmitglieder Lootsperre gibt. Zum glück ist nichts für mich Gedroppt, ansonsten wär ich noch genervter gewesen. Mit der Gilde bin ich dann auch nicht mehr in Raids gegangen. Hätte man mir das vorher gesagt wäre ich wohl trotzdem mit gekommen, einfach für den Erfolg. Wäre da aber etwas für mich gedroppt und der DD-Warri hätte es bekommen wär ich ziemlich sauer geworden. Wie gesagt weiß ich sowas vorher überleg ich mir ob es für mich in Ordnung ist, Erfahre ich es wärend des Raids/der Ini bin ich weg und der PM bzw. die Gilde landet fürs erste auf meiner Igno.

Schade find ich das viele diese Art der Lootvergabe gut finden. Versetzt euch einfach in die Lage desjenigen der Seinen Loot wegen solcher Aktionen nicht bekommt. Ich denke nicht das es einen von euch Kalt lassen würde.

edit. Da es hier häufiger angesprochen wurde. Wenn jemand unterequipt iwo mit will entscheidet das der Lead/ bzw. die grp auch wärend der ini kann der jenige ausgetauscht werden wenn der DMG nicht stimmt. Aber wenn man ihn einmal mitnimmt und "durchschleift" hat er das selbe Lootrecht wie alle andern auch. Wenn man ihn nicht mitnehemen will ist das aber auch gerechtfertigt.

mfg


----------



## Aznom (11. September 2009)

kenn ich ähnlich. gestern war ich aus fun mal rnd bt. mein hauptaugenmerk auf den t6 schultern (was ich auch mehrmals im ts erwähte). natürliche droppen diese auch und 6 leute würfeln mit. ich verlier und bekomm 5 sek nach der lootvergaben dann nen wisper von dem gewinner... ich zitiere 
ER: ''300g?'' 
ICH: hm?
ER: ''Ja die Schultern''
ER: ''Für 300g geb ich sie dir''
ICH: ''Schon ok... lass stecken''
ER: ''Ne ich brauch die nicht, hab die eh schon''

rest erspar ich euch... so long


----------



## DruffDruff (11. September 2009)

Mir ist sowas ähnliches wie hier 2x passiert. 2x hab ich dafür gesorgt, dass diese Leute wohl den Server gewechselt haben oder ihren Namen geändert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (11. September 2009)

ich wusste gar nicht das das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab aber auch seit paar tagen erst wieder angefangen mit wow..hatte im januar aufgehört^^.......aber das ist natürlich richtig blöd gelaufen für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (11. September 2009)

Venom- schrieb:


> Weiterhin wollte ich nicht die Spielmechanik von Blizzard schlechtreden sondern anfragen ob ihr vllt. auch Verbesserungsvorschläge habt. Z.B könnte man einführen, dass ein Hexer beispielsweise nicht auf Platte würfeln kann.
> 
> freue mich jedenfalls  über die vielen Posts und hoffe auf weitere
> 
> ...





naja das wäre blöd wenn man enchanter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....also kann man das nicht einfach abschaffen


----------



## Darkdamien (11. September 2009)

würde ich auch sehr ärgern, finde die aktion auch total daneben

wie wärs denn, wenn ein char wirklich nur auf sachen würfeln könnte, die er auch anziehn kann? zB dass ein mage nicht auf zweihandschwerter, oder leder/schwere rüssi/platte würfeln kann, das würde das ganze etwas einschränken. hätte in dem fall zwar nichts gebracht weil der shamy auch dolche benutzen kann aber die situationen in denen sowas passiert würden evtl weniger werden

edit:
ok seh grad die idee gabs schon sry ^^


----------

